# Marshmallows



## Athos (Nov 5, 2014)

Marshmallows are only 25 calories each and have no fat, no cholesterol.
And they are cheap. In the U.S. about $1.30 a bag. They satisfy my desire
for sugar without eating more fattening stuff. I eat one or two a day
and I have not gained any weight. Best of all, they are so easy on the teeth.
I never worry about it getting stuck in my mouth.
Of course, it is all sugar.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, but the problem is...I could never stop at just two.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2014)

I used to like to cook marshmallows over the campfire when I was younger.  Now, they're too sweet for me, I don't like them...except maybe a few minis in hot chocolate.


----------



## Steve (Nov 5, 2014)

Athos..
Perhaps marshmallows are not high in calories, but how many carbs are there in marshmellows ???
Also, how many grams are they ??? 

Personally, they are a very big NO-NO for those watching their carbs.. Pure poison carb wise ....


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

You can buy them in the UK. I don't because I'd eat too many. I like them best toasted or just stale.


----------



## Bee (Nov 6, 2014)

I like marshmallows in a mug of hot chocolate........with Ameriscot saying you can buy them in the U.K. my curiosity got the better of me and I found this interesting article.

http://www.gfw.co.uk/stop-article.cfm?ArticleID=644


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

Bee said:


> I like marshmallows in a mug of hot chocolate........with Ameriscot saying you can buy them in the U.K. my curiosity got the better of me and I found this interesting article.
> 
> http://www.gfw.co.uk/stop-article.cfm?ArticleID=644



Interesting!  My dh who thinks American eating habits can be really weird (true) and when I told him a sandwich I used to eat was a 'fluffernutter' - peanut butter with marshmallow cream - he made a very disgusted face.  I think he was born without a sweet tooth.


----------



## Pam (Nov 6, 2014)

................ messed up so have made another post... lol


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 6, 2014)

With 25 acres and lots of trees I am quite often burning piles of limbs. Every now and then my wife will come out with a bag of marshmallows. We probably toast and eat 10 or 12 apiece. I made a marshmallow topping for a sweet potato pie once that was good.


----------



## Pam (Nov 6, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, but the problem is...I could never stop at just two.



Me neither.  Once that bag is open.....


----------



## Bee (Nov 6, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Interesting!  My dh who thinks American eating habits can be really weird (true) and when I told him a sandwich I used to eat was a 'fluffernutter' - peanut butter with marshmallow cream - he made a very disgusted face.  I think he was born without a sweet tooth.




There are times when my tooth is too damn sweet.

My name is Bee and I am a chocoholic.:bigwink:


----------



## Lee (Nov 6, 2014)

Rkunsaw, that sweet potato pie with marshmallow topping sounds great. What a wonderful addition for the holiday dessert.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

Bee said:


> There are times when my tooth is too damn sweet.
> 
> My name is Bee and I am a chocoholic.:bigwink:



Me too!!  I have a serious sweet tooth.  Can't keep sugary stuff in the house or I will eat it all.  And I fight to keep weight off as it is!


----------



## Bee (Nov 6, 2014)

Much the same as myself Ameriscot.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2014)

This is what it looked like down the street at my daughter's house last Friday night .. (our first cold spell)


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 6, 2014)

Miniature marshmallow's on baked sweet potatoes is great, but can make our glucose levels go up. Oh well, for two holidays out of the year (Thanksgiving and Christmas), we can handle it. 

Funny, some years ago, before finding out that we were both Diabetic's, we'd eat any candy/sweet stuff that was in the home. Today, we are much more disciplined. We have some candy left over from Halloween night and have only ate a couple of pieces since then.


----------

